# XBOX 360 Wireless Controller PC unter Windows 8



## SpexPlays (10. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe seit ein paar Monaten den XBOX 360 Wireless Controller für den PC. Nun aber da ich meinen neuen PC habe mit Windows 8 , habe ich noch keinen Treiber dafür gefunden. Kann mir da einer helfen ? Weil auf der Microsoft Website ist der letzte Treiber für das Gamepad für Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## Alelo (10. Juni 2013)

ich hab selbst Win8-64Pro und nutze den 7 64bit treiber - funktioniert reibungslos


----------



## Pyroneo (10. Juni 2013)

wenn du auf die Akku-Kapazitätsanzeige über drücken des home buttons verzichten kannst brauchst du keinen treiber unter Windows 8. Empfänger einstecken und zocken. ansonsten den Windows 7 64Bit treiber nutzen wie Alelo schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## SpexPlays (10. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Stern1710 (11. Juni 2013)

Pyroneo schrieb:


> wenn du auf die Akku-Kapazitätsanzeige über drücken des home buttons verzichten kannst brauchst du keinen treiber unter Windows 8. Empfänger einstecken und zocken. ansonsten den Windows 7 64Bit treiber nutzen wie Alelo schon geschrieben hat.



So wie ich das bei win8 gemerkt habe, hat Microsoft sie Treiber gleich Onboard


----------

